# HDMI through Soundbar to Projector



## smrf1080

Hey guys, been reading up a bit on HDMI (ARC) technology and still a little confused. Looking for some clarification on my particular setup.

Equipment:
Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 8350
Vizio S5451W soundbar (with wireless sub and surround speakers)
(3) pieces of equipment with HDMI that need to get connected (Cable Box, Computer, PS3)

Since there are only (2) HDMI ports on the projector i cannot hook all 3 up without an HDMI switch. The soundbar is equipped with an HDMI in and an HDMI out (ARC). I don't believe the projector has HDMI ARC capabilites. If I send the HDMI output from the switch through the soundbar (so i get the true audio) then use the HDMI ARC out on the soundbar to send the video signal to the projector, will the video signal be degredated at all passing through the soundbar and/or can this HDMI out connection be used as strictly a pass through for video (ie: I would be using the ARC feature)?


----------



## gregzoll

Unless you plan on using the soundbar to switch between a tv and the projector, just use RCA cables from the source, and Redmere HDMI cable to the projector.


----------



## smrf1080

I have 3 different sources, and they would be switched at the 3X1 HDMI switch (3 inputs, 1 output). The projector is the only display. I do not want to, nor could i even send 3 sets of RCA(Digital)/optical/component signals from each source for audio to the soundbar (not enough inputs on the soundbar).

All these cables will be fished in wall, and i want to minimize the back-and-forth and quantity of wires required between the sources (front left of room), soundbar (front middle of room), and projector (rear ceiling of room)


----------



## smrf1080

Correction to my first post, last sentance: (ie: I would NOT be using the ARC feature)


----------



## gregzoll

smrf1080 said:


> Correction to my first post, last sentance: (ie: I would NOT be using the ARC feature)


Then your only choice would be to have an HDMI switcher that allows you to also output to RCA audio or Optical.


----------



## smrf1080

With all due respect, i don't believe you are understanding my initial question.

I can send the HDMI output from the switch to the HDMI input on the soundbar. That will give me all the audio capabilities I need.

The Vizio soundbar also has an HDMI Out (ARC) connection. What I am trying to find out is if this connection can be used to then transfer that same HDMI signal to my projector.


----------



## gregzoll

I do understand your initial question. The problem is that you do not understand the circumstances you have, and how simple the solution is.

As for ARC, it has nothing to do with the Projector, because it has no means to play audio out of it, or pass through.


----------



## Bob Sanders

smrf1080 said:


> will the video signal be degredated at all passing through the soundbar and/or can this HDMI out connection be used as strictly a pass through for video (ie: I would be using the ARC feature)?


No video degradation will occur.


----------



## shanlz

*HDMI Out of this Vizio 54" soundbar*

smrf1080,

I'd really appreciate it if you could let me know whether the HDMI output of the Vizio 54" soundbar can be connected to the projector . I'm using a Samsung 2.1 soundbar using exactly the same connection you describe . 

But I now want to return Samsung and get the Vizio because that's far better . I have a 42" vizio bar and its awesome .


----------



## smrf1080

Yes!! I hooked everything up before hiding wiring behind walls and it worked ( I would suggest you do the same with wires running across the room just to be sure). However, that is not the way i have mine setup....

I have all my HDMI inputs coming into a switch. If i were to run that output to a front soundbar, then from there back up the wall and to the back of a room to a rear projector, I was a little concerned with total length of cabling from source-to-projector. Therefore instead I added a splitter at the switch output and sent separate signals to the soundbar and projector. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Greg.Now

gregzoll said:


> Unless you plan on using the soundbar to switch between a tv and the projector, just use RCA cables from the source, and Redmere HDMI cable to the projector.


this is probably the best solution. Else, you'll suffer from quality degradation on both video and audio.


----------



## shanlz

Awesome ! There's someone who's doing the same thing as me. I'm not crazy!. I still have questions. Here's my train of thought. Please bear with me as I write this as briefly as I can.


*My components*
1) BenQ 1080p 3D projector
2) Apple TV 2
3) Cable TV Box with HDMI out (Component out as well)
4) BluRay Player.
5) Samsung 2.1 soundbar. Will be replacing this with the new VIZIO SB4051-C0 40-Inch 5.1 Channel Sound Bar ( with HDMI IN/OUT ) 
6) TV


*Component I'm going to buy
*7) AVR ( Most probably Denon AVR-X3000 or AVR-X4000 ) with dual zone. 
Will call customer service to find out whether zone 2 can be activated with HDMI input.

8) HDMI cables
9) Possibly HDMI distribution box / I'm open to HDMI switch idea.


*Preferred location of components in townhome ( this is the way I want it )*
10) 1st Floor - Projector, Soundbar - this is basement level
11) 2nd Floor - TV, ATV2, CableTV Box, AVR 


*What I'm trying to achieve*
12) Mount projector on ceiling with power supply HDMI input ( I will hire a contracis for for this )
13) A litle holes as possible
14) I don't want to use the 5.1 RCA cables. I prefer to emulate the 5.1 with the soundbar / wireless subwoofer.
15) Less clutter in the basement. AVR will not be located here. 
16) Use AVR Zone 1 for TV on 2nd floor. Zone 2 - Projector. ( or whichever way )
If The AVR will allow individual control of the Zones, that would be BRILLIANT !


*My questions
*17) Are there AVRs that allow Zone 2 with HDMI input instead of only analog input ? 
18) Why should I use a switch when I can use HDMI distribution to distrubute to both projector and sound bar in basement ?
19) What's the max HDMI cable length I can goto without signal loss ? 
20) Should I use Cat5e ? If so, I understand that I should use a pair of Cat5e to carry HDMI. 
But are there distribution boxes that will understand Cat5e pair ?
Will a network switch work ?

I want to avoid 20) . I prefer using the HDMI for now.

Thank you ! I tried to keep it short


----------



## ktkelly

The purpose of ARC is to return the audio FROM the TV to the AVR, and FWIW, it's not reliable. While it may work, it also may not.


ARC = Audio Return channel


----------

